# Google- Melatonin supplement calms irritable bowels - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=4JbD41kGw9EJ&imgurl=i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/01/12/article-1113624-002CB90D00000258-876_233x261.jpg width=71 height=80 alt="" border=1>Daily Mail[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Melatonin supplement calms *irritable bowels*Daily Mail, UK - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>A study of patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* found that 45 per cent of those who used melatonin for eight weeks improved, compared with 16 per cent of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

